# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2011 (15-18.9 -Las Vegas-Nevada)

## Madd_Chadd

Aυτοι ειναι οι υποψηφιοι για το Mr.Olympia 2011!




Jay Cutler



Phil Heath



Kai Greene



Dexter Jackson



Dennis Wolf



Ronny Rockel



Victor Martinez



Johnnie Jackson



Kefalianos Michael



Toney Freeman



Frank Mcgrath



James Lewis



Marc Lavoie



Marcus Haley



Marius Dohne



Brandon Curry



Robert Burneika



Lionel Beyeke



Alves Troy



Cedric Mcmillan



Evgeny Mishin



Edward Nunn




Craig Richardson



Ben White



Hidetada Yamagishi




Αυτες ηταν οι καλυτερες φωτο που μπορεσα να βρω.Οι Admins μπορουν να διορθωσουν και να προσθεσουν απο εδω και περα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Tasos Green

ωραιος Μadd... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Txc

Dennis Wolf για μενα ( απλα ο καλυτερος )...

----------


## Dreiko

ωραιος chadd... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tasos Green

^^ πραγματικα ειδα και την πρωτη φωτο του cutler που ποσταρε o madd και λεω νταξι το εχει ηδη παρει...

----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβερη η παρουσίαση! :03. Thumb up: 
Βασει ολοκληρωμενου σωματος και αναλογα το conditioning θα παιχτει η τριαδα μεταξυ Cutler,Heath και Greene.Καπου εμβολιμα πιστευω θα είναι και ο Warren,αν τελικα παίξει και δεν τον ανακοψει ο τραυματισμος του.
Πολυ κοντα θα ειναι και ο Victor Martinez και δευτερευοντως ο Dexter Jackson με τον Dennis Wolf και ο Ronnie Rockel.
Aυτος βλεπω για πρωτη οκταδα.
Aπό εκει και περα υπάρχουν πολλοι αθλητες ,αλλοι πιο εμπειροι,αλλοι πιο φρεσκοι,που όμως δεν ξερουμε τι θα παρουσιασουν στην σκηνη και πόσο φορμαρισμενοι θα είναι.
Τελος να αναφερω τον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο,που πολυ θα ήθελα να τον δω στο top ten.Eιναι απ΄οτους πιο σταθερους αθλητες την τελευταια τριετία,2009-2010-2011 και ίσως εχει συμμετασχει στους περισσότερους αγωνες από τους high class athletes,παντα βελτιωμενος και top shape. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάρα πολυ ωραίο το τόπικ και κατατοπιστικό με τις φωτο των αθλητών.
απλα απο αυτες δεν βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα γιατι είναι απο διαφορετικούς αγώνες και δεν λέει να συγκρίνουμε φόρμα , για τον γούλφ ούτε στα πιο τρελά του όνειρα δεν πάει μπροστα εκτός αν οι άλλοι δεν είναι καλοί όπως και μερικοί που έχουν εμφανείς αδυναμίες ,ο γούλφ δείχνει άσχημα η κάτω πλάτη του και οι γάμπες τετοιο τερας λές και είναι αθλητής 50 κιλα ,
 άλλος είπαμε να έχει λεπτη μέση αλλα ενας δύο δεν έχουν καν υπογάστριο και το σώμα τους είναι σαν κλεψίδρα και δείχνει ψεύτικο , γιατι είπαμε η χοντρές μέσες είναι άσχημο αλλα και μερικές δεν κολάν σε ββερ αυτού του επιπέδου , όπως και οι γάμπες μερικών.

πάντως η πρώτες θέσεις όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν θα έχουν μεγάλες εκπλήξεις , πάλι κατλερ, γκρίν , φιλ χεθ, ντέξτερ , ο γουόρεν κρίμα αν δεν συμμετάσχει

----------


## pepeismenos karga

εγω πιστευω και το εχω ξαναπει το εχει ο χιθ φετος.......αυτον προωθουν και αυτος παραεχει δυνατοτητες και καλουπι για πολλα χρονια...πιστευω και θελω να το παρει αυτος......οσο για δευτερο θα ηθελα παρα πολυ τον ντεξτερ....πρραγματικα εχει καλουπαρα αλλα του λειπουν κιλα δυστυχως και δεν υπαρχει καμια τετια περιπτωση.......
   και τελος να ξανααφερω.....ποσο γαματηηηηηηηη μεση εχει ο nunn?....πραγματικα δεν νομιζω να εχει καν μεση........

----------


## Eddie

> πάρα πολυ ωραίο το τόπικ και κατατοπιστικό με τις φωτο των αθλητών.
> απλα απο αυτες δεν βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα γιατι είναι απο διαφορετικούς αγώνες και δεν λέει να συγκρίνουμε φόρμα , για τον γούλφ ούτε στα πιο τρελά του όνειρα δεν πάει μπροστα εκτός αν οι άλλοι δεν είναι καλοί όπως και μερικοί που έχουν εμφανείς αδυναμίες ,ο γούλφ δείχνει άσχημα η κάτω πλάτη του και οι γάμπες τετοιο τερας λές και είναι αθλητής 50 κιλα ,
>  άλλος είπαμε να έχει λεπτη μέση αλλα ενας δύο δεν έχουν καν υπογάστριο και το σώμα τους είναι σαν κλεψίδρα και δείχνει ψεύτικο , γιατι είπαμε η χοντρές μέσες είναι άσχημο αλλα και μερικές δεν κολάν σε ββερ αυτού του επιπέδου , όπως και οι γάμπες μερικών.
> 
> πάντως η πρώτες θέσεις όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν θα έχουν μεγάλες εκπλήξεις , πάλι κατλερ, γκρίν , φιλ χεθ, ντέξτερ , ο γουόρεν κρίμα αν δεν συμμετάσχει


Ο warren σιγουρα δε συμμετεχει,θα μπει για εγχειριση τενοντα του τετρακεφαλου.Ζησε μαη να φας τριφυλλι τωρα..κριμα.

Ηλια ο wolf εμενα μου φαινεται οτι αρπαξε πολυ,η κατω πλατη θεωρεις οτι ειναι τοσο πισω που θα τον κρατησει απο μια καλη θεση???Αυτη ειναι η πιο προσφατη φωτο,τωρινη..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εγω πιστευω και το εχω ξαναπει το εχει ο χιθ φετος.......αυτον προωθουν και αυτος παραεχει δυνατοτητες και καλουπι για πολλα χρονια...πιστευω και θελω να το παρει αυτος......οσο για δευτερο θα ηθελα παρα πολυ τον ντεξτερ....πρραγματικα εχει καλουπαρα αλλα του λειπουν κιλα δυστυχως και δεν υπαρχει καμια τετια περιπτωση.......
>    και τελος να ξανααφερω.....*ποσο γαματηηηηηηηη μεση εχει ο nunn?....πραγματικα δεν νομιζω να εχει καν μεση......*..


εγω αυτόν ανέφερα πως πιο χάλια μέση δεν υπάρχει απλα , αυτη δεν είναι μέση ούτε γυναίκας , αυτο το πράγμα δεν νομίζω να έχει αισθητική επάνω του δεν κολάει σε ενα τέτοιο σώμα αυτη η μέση , αυτο θα κολούσε σε διαγωνισμό λεπτής μέσης , ακόμη και αθλητές σαν τον ζέην που οι μέσες τους είναι σημείο αναφοράς δεν έχουν αυτη την αναλογία ώμων μέσης .
γι αυτο λέμε χάνουμε την αισθητική με το πέρασμα των χρόνων , τωρα απλα μετράει η υπερβολική μάζα και οι τρελές αντιθέσεις 

προσέξτε καλα την μέση του στην φωτο και θα καταλάβετε

----------


## 141004

> εγω αυτόν ανέφερα πως πιο χάλια μέση δεν υπάρχει απλα , αυτη δεν είναι μέση ούτε γυναίκας , αυτο το πράγμα δεν νομίζω να έχει αισθητική επάνω του δεν κολάει σε ενα τέτοιο σώμα αυτη η μέση , αυτο θα κολούσε σε διαγωνισμό λεπτής μέσης , ακόμη και αθλητές σαν τον ζέην που οι μέσες τους είναι σημείο αναφοράς δεν έχουν αυτη την αναλογία ώμων μέσης .
> γι αυτο λέμε χάνουμε την αισθητική με το πέρασμα των χρόνων , τωρα απλα μετράει η υπερβολική μάζα και οι τρελές αντιθέσεις 
> 
> προσέξτε καλα την μέση του στην φωτο και θα καταλάβετε


o μακ γκραθ ειναι αγνωριστος  :01. Unsure:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ο warren σιγουρα δε συμμετεχει,θα μπει για εγχειριση τενοντα του τετρακεφαλου.Ζησε μαη να φας τριφυλλι τωρα..κριμα.
> 
> Ηλια ο wolf εμενα μου φαινεται οτι αρπαξε πολυ,η κατω πλατη θεωρεις οτι ειναι τοσο πισω που θα τον κρατησει απο μια καλη θεση???Αυτη ειναι η πιο προσφατη φωτο,τωρινη..


ο γούλφ σαν επαγγελματίας την έχει πάρει χαμπάρι που χάνει γι αυτο και σ αυτη την φωτο γέρνει το σώμα του πρός τα πίσω και έτσι κοντένει ο κορμός και δείχνει διαφορετικά , αλλα στην σκηνή θα στέκετε δίπλα σε άλλους και σε μπροστινα ρηλάξ και πίσω θα φαίνετε πάλι γιατι βλέπω έχει μπαζώσει κι άλλο πάνω ώμους και χέρια .

μια παρόμοια σχετικα περίπτωση είναι και ο ντέξτερ που και αυτός έχανε στην κατω πλάτη αλλα όταν κέρδισε το ολύμπια δεν άλλαξε βέβαια δραματικα το σχήμα του αλλα μέχρι εκεί που την έχει την πλάτη του στο κάτω μέρος την έδωσε όγκο και στρογγύλεψε , ώστε να μην δείχνει να υστερεί , παρ όλα αυτα όμως αν κάποιος έχει να δώσει αδυναμίες στον τζάκσον , αυτες θα είναι πλάτη και γάμπες , πουθενα αλλού 
όπως και ο γούλφ σε πίσω πόζες πλάτης , πρέπει να τρέμει το φιλοκάρδι του , γιατι σ αυτα τα επίπεδα όλα μετράνε και όλα κρίνονται και όταν τούς βλέπουμε μόνους δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μιλάμε για αδυναμίες , οι αδυναμίες φαίνονται πάντα σε σύγκριση με αθλητες επιπέδου τους

----------


## Polyneikos

> εγω αυτόν ανέφερα πως πιο χάλια μέση δεν υπάρχει απλα , αυτη δεν είναι μέση ούτε γυναίκας , αυτο το πράγμα δεν νομίζω να έχει αισθητική επάνω του δεν κολάει σε ενα τέτοιο σώμα αυτη η μέση , αυτο θα κολούσε σε διαγωνισμό λεπτής μέσης , ακόμη και αθλητές σαν τον ζέην που οι μέσες τους είναι σημείο αναφοράς δεν έχουν αυτη την αναλογία ώμων μέσης .
> γι αυτο λέμε χάνουμε την αισθητική με το πέρασμα των χρόνων , τωρα απλα μετράει η υπερβολική μάζα και οι τρελές αντιθέσεις 
> 
> προσέξτε καλα την μέση του στην φωτο και θα καταλάβετε


Tον βρίσκω τρομερα ασυμμετρο. :05. Biceps:

----------


## Tasos Green

> o μακ γκραθ ειναι αγνωριστος


αν και τον παω τον Frank η πλατη του δεν μου αρεσε καθολου.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> o μακ γκραθ ειναι αγνωριστος


πραγματικα αν και πιστεύω στο ολύμια θα εμφανιστεί ακόμη καλύτερος , αυτές είναι απο προηγούμενους αγώνες , όπως και ο Marius Dohne  ο νοτιοαφρικανός πρωταθλητής της ναββα , όπου είχε παίξει στο παγκόσμιο στην κατερίνη της ναββα κέρδισε την κατηγορία του και έχασε το γενικό απο τον μπούρες τον τσέχο 
και μάλιστα αυτός δεν θα κατέβαινε στούς αγώνες γιατι ήρθε με μια αθλήτρια απο νότιο αφρική η αυστραλία δεν θυμάμε καλα που ήταν ελληνίδα και είπε επειδη έχασε την βαλίτσα του στο αεροδρόμιο δεν έχει τίποτε μαζί του ούτε μαγιό ούτε χρώμα και τελευταία στιγμή τον βρήκαμε και έπαιξε , όσο τον βλέπαμε με τα ρούχα δεν φανταζόμασταν πόσο καλός ήταν και θα ήταν μεγάλο κρίμα να κάνει τέτοιο μεγάλο ταξίδι με τέτοιες δυνατότητες και να μην έπαιζε

----------


## TheWorst

Και στα χερια και στους ωμους ..

----------


## TheMaster

Μπραβω στον Heath λοιπον  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheMaster

> http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/37...biceps-triceps


Ωραιος ο μηχαλης και ωραιες κοπελες στο 2:20  :01. Razz:

----------


## Babis Stinson

Εκπληκτικός ο Phil Heath, άξιος νικητής! Καταπληκτικό σώμα.  :03. Clap: 
Ήταν το πρώτο Mr. Olympia που είδα, αλλά αν είναι έτσι κάθε χρόνο δεν θα χάσω κανένα στο μέλλον.  :01. Smile:

----------


## tvg5

Μπράβο στον Phil Heath, πολύ καλός.
Καιρός ήταν να αλλάξει χέρια το Olympia....

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια .. Ελεος ... Πως γινεται ο Γιαπωνεζος να μπανει δεκαδα .. Σε τι ειναι καλυτερος απτον κεφαλιανο ? ...

----------


## Kostas95

> Η Νικη εχει ονομα και το ονομα της ειναι  Phill Heath!!!Δευτερος ο Jay Cutler,τριτο το πιθηκακι o Kai Greene..Ο μιχαλης βλεπω να τερματιζει στην 9ηθεση!!Επισης η εκπληξη του αγωνω θα ειναι ο Victor Martinez που θα πλασαριστει στην πρωτη 5αδα σιγουρα!!


Νομιζω πως στο ποστ που χα γραψει πριν 1μηνα επεσα μεσα στις προβλεψεις μου...Μπραβο στον χιθ και πιστευω πως ο Μπικ Μαικ αδικηθηκε!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Rourke

1. Phil Heath (το τέλειο definition αλλά σε άλλες εποχές φαίνεται θα δεν μετρούσε και τόσο, δηλαδή στην εποχή του Shawn Ray όπου τα κομικ καρακτερ σώματα δεν ανταμείβονταν όπως έπρεπε)
2. Jay Cutler (έχασε το Ολυμπία για μία μελανιά, τι synthol και ιστορίες για αγρίους…χαχα) 
3. Kai Greene (αυτός ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να πάρει Ολυμπία γιατί είναι πάντα εκτός τόπου και χρόνου)
4. Victor Martinez (τώρα που έχει την Αμερικάνικη υπηκοότητα μπήκε επιτέλους μέσα στην πεντάδα αλλά στα 38 του δύσκολα για κάτι καλύτερο)
5. Dennis Wolf (εδώ βρίσκετε το μέλλον του Ευρωπαϊκού bodybuilding και το ύψος του, το επιβλητικό του σώμα αλλά και τα πόδια του μας θυμίζουν old school και ένα παλιό γνώριμο...) 

Too old  :01. Smile Wide: exter Jackson ,Toney Freeman 
Πυροτέχνημα:Ronny Rockel 

Μίλησαν πάλι οι σπόνσορες και τα Αμερικανάκια αντί να κάνουν το 1-2 κάναν το 2-1. Για όλα φταίει μία μελάνιά και δεν πείθομαι από κανένα ότι άμα δεν είχε ο Κατλερ την μελανιά ότι θα έβγαινε δεύτερος. 

Το άξιζε Phil όπως το άξιζε τότε και Shawn Ray! 

Συγχαρητήρια στον Κεφαλιανο.

Θα έβλεπε το Ολύμπια ο Ronnie και θα έλεγε αχ να ήμουν λίγο νεότερος περίπατο θα έκανα.

Αφιερωμένο στους οπαδούς του Κατλερ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=989nu1QDTiM

----------


## Galthazar

> http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/37...biceps-triceps


ωραιος φιλε!  :03. Thumb up:  

Κριμα τετοιοι αθλητες να μενουν εκτος 10αδας..κοιταχτε χερια και γενικα σωμα!! Δεν πειραζει ρε Μιχαλη εισαι στη καλυτερη κατασταση παμε για το Αρνολντ!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galthazar

κοιταξτε αθλητη που βγηκε εκτος δεκαδας.....

----------


## TheWorst

Rourke διαφωνω οσον αφορα τον Και .. Σε κανα χρονο θα ερθει και η δικη  του σειρα  :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Χιθ δεν νικησε μονο επειδη ο Jay ειχε μελανια στον δικεφαλο .. Απο χερια , ωμους , γενικα ο ανω κορμος και απειρο ματι βλεπει την διαφορα

----------


## Adinamos

> Αφιερωμένο στους οπαδούς του Κατλερ:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=989nu1QDTiM


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas95

Αν και δεν μου αρεσει καθολου ο Και σε θεματα ποζινγκ ειναι θεος!!!Πολυ ωραιος εδω!!!

----------


## kostas11

Rourke τι λες?

----------


## Rourke

Δεν δέχομαι ότι έκανε synthol ο Κατλερ. Κανένας σοβαρός αθλητής δεν ρισκάρει να κάνει και μάλιστα στο ολύμπια. Τον τσίμπησε κουνούπι στον δικέφαλο και έπαθε μόλυνση...χαχα
 :01. Mr. Green: 

To γέλιο το είχε ο κύριος Yates με τα σχόλια του. Ο Phil λέει έχει κομικ καρακτερ σώμα και πάει για πρώτος με διαφορά. Δίκαια λέει ο Phil βγαίνει πρώτος γιατί ο Cutler με αυτό τον αριστερό δικέφαλο δεν δικαιούτο την πρώτη θέση. 

Συμφωνώ κύριε Yates!

Φαίνεται ξέχασε όταν ο ίδιος κατέβηκε με τραυματισμένο δικέφαλο και ο ένας του δικέφαλος από τον άλλο είχαν διαφορά παρασάγκας  και με ένα δικέφαλο έπαιρνε το Ολύμπια από τον Shawn Ray με το κομικ καρακτερ σώμα!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> σωστη η τοποθέτησή σου στέλιο και έτσι είναι τα πράγματα απο την πλευρά σου 
> απλα έχω να συμπληρώσω πως κανείς δεν ξεκινάει το ββ στην ελλάδα έχοντας στο μυαλό του οικονομικά οφέλη , γιατι απλα δεν υπάρχουν και να υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις απλα επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα .
> 
> 
> όταν φτάσει σε κάποιο επίπεδο που μεταφράζετε ότι είναι κοντά στην πηγή , ε τότε θα μαζέψει δυνάμεις να φτάσει για να πιεί νερό , να το παλέψει δηλαδή .
> χρήματα βεβαίως θα μπορούν να βγούν απο παράπλευρες δραστηριότητες χορηγίες κτλ , αλλα και πάλι δύσκολα γιατι και οι απαιτήσεις για να φτάσει κάποιος σε υψηλά επίπεδα είναι οικονομικα δυσβάστακτες και μιλάμε για το επαγγελματικό επίπεδο γιατι στο ερασιτεχνικό είναι περισσότερο η ηθική ικανοποίηση.
> 
> 
> στο αγωνιστικό τώρα κοματι του ολύμπια έχω να πώ , πως ο κάτλερ και να βελτιωθεί καλύτερος δύσκολα θα βγεί απο τις παλιές του καταστάσεις και αν βάλει παραπάνω όγκο δεν σημαίνει πως θα έχει σίγουρη αισθητική βελτίωση , ενω ο χίθ είναι στην πρώτη φορα που έφτασε σε αυτό το επίπεδο και βρίσκετε σε ανοδική πορεία , είναι υγιής απο τραυματισμούς και τέτοια έχει ενα αρμονικό σώμα , που κάθε κιλό επάνω είναι ευπρόσδεκτο .
> ...


Ηλια μου,ΟΛΑ αυτα που γραφεις,στο κειμενο σου, με βρισκουν τοσο συμφωνο,που ωρες -ωρες νομιζω οτι επικοινωνουμε τηλεπαθητικα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια μου,ΟΛΑ αυτα που γραφεις,στο κειμενο σου, με βρισκουν τοσο συμφωνο,που ωρες -ωρες νομιζω οτι επικοινωνουμε τηλεπαθητικα.


και το αντίθετο Γιάννη όταν γράφεις εσυ με βρίσκουν απόλυτα σύμφωνο, γιατι απλα βιώσαμε κάποια πράγματα πολύ καλα πολλα χρόνια και παραμένουμε αγνοί φίλαθλοι του ββ , οπότε δεν μένει παρα να τα λέμε με απόλυτη ειληκρίνεια , γιατι έχουμε και το αίσθημα ευθύνης των όσων λέμε , η θα γράφουμε κάτι ουσιαστικό και τεκμηριωμένο για σωστη ενημέρωση , η δεν θα γράφουμε τίποτε  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## djangelo

ekei pou eprepe file m 16 ........... mazi m tou upoloipous fusika ................. gia parapano den itan !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ekei pou eprepe file m 16 ........... mazi m tou upoloipous fusika ................. gia parapano den itan !


εδω τι θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής ?κατ αρχήν πρώτο πόστ στο φόρουμ και με γκρίκ λις που αυτα είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ ότι απαγορεύονται , σε ελληνικό φόρουμ βρισκόμαστε και νόημα δεν βγαίνει

----------


## Αντωνης

Mαλλον για τον Κεφαλιανο μιλαει,που δεν μπηκε στην 15αδα και πηρε την 16η θεση οπως κ ολοι οι αλλοι που δεν περασαν....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Mαλλον για τον Κεφαλιανο μιλαει,που δεν μπηκε στην 15αδα και πηρε την 16η θεση οπως κ ολοι οι αλλοι που δεν περασαν....


τώρα να κάνει κάποιος πρώτο πόστ στο φόρουμ και να αναφέρετε στον κεφαλιανό, χωρίς επεξήγηση και χωρίς να το αναφέρει ονομαστικά η να κάνει παράθεση το προηγούμενο μύνημα που αναφέρετε στον κεφαλιανό, δείχνει απλα σκοπιμότητα 

ενω αν έγραφε συγκεκριμένη αιτιολογία , η έστω πώς το βλέπει με την δική του ματια θα ήταν πιο καλοπροαίρετο , γιατι έχουμε σχολιάσει ότι μετα την εξάδα πολλες θέσεις θα μπορούσαν να είχαν διαφοροποιηθεί χωρίς να υπάρχει παραφωνία

----------


## reignman007

> *1ος Heath* :  Αξιος βαση των συμμετοχων και επιπεδου που επιασε (τελεια δουλεια στα "τοπικα" *ΑΚΟΜΑ* και στην πλατη)
> 
> *2ος Cutler*:   Δυστηχως "σταυρωσε" το σωμα του (δεξι ποδι αριστερο χερι) με τα "τοπικα" ! Εαν ηταν απο την ιδια πλευρα και τα 2 ακρα θα τα εκρυβε ποζαροντας την "καθαρη" πλευρα. Ατυχησε....
> 
> *3ος Kai* : Μεχρι εδω δεν παει αλλο γεμησμα τερματησε ! Το αποκορυφωμα "τοπικων" στα δικεφαλα.
> 
> *5ος Wolf* : Eπειγοντως σιλικονη στις γαμπες !


Δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι αθλητης του επιπεδου του Wolf δεν εχει κανει χρηση τοπικων στις κνημες του απο τη στιγμη που σχεδον ολη η 5αδα ειχε κανει με βασει τα λεγομενα του κου Κτιστακη.Δεν θελει να παιξει με αυτους τους "βρωμικους" κανονες?Η πολυ απλα το οτι δεν εχει αναπτυξη θα το κανει να φαινεται εντελως ψευτικο?

----------


## thegravijia

> Δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι αθλητης του επιπεδου του Wolf δεν εχει κανει χρηση τοπικων στις κνημες του απο τη στιγμη που σχεδον ολη η 5αδα ειχε κανει με βασει τα λεγομενα του κου Κτιστακη.Δεν θελει να παιξει με αυτους τους "βρωμικους" κανονες?Η πολυ απλα το οτι δεν εχει αναπτυξη θα το κανει να φαινεται εντελως ψευτικο?


μαλλον αματο κανει αντι να το παρει υπερ του θα του γυρισει αλλιως καθως θα το παρουν γραμμη ολοι  αρα κ οι κριτες κ αντι να παρει ποντους θα χασει

----------

